# The British Muslim Who shed Tears at The Wall



## Lowjack (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.timesofisrael.com/from-rage-in-the-mosque-to-tears-at-the-wailing-wall/


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 5, 2012)

Very good read.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 21, 2012)

finally got time to read the article........awesome ty


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 26, 2012)

Reminds me of the bible ministry and historic lessons from Walid Shoebat, an ex-terriorist who turned to Christ.

Excellent read, thanks for sharing.


----------

